# Aikido knee pads?



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea where I can get some knee pads for Aikido?

My little Aikidoka would like some.

I was dealing with a Company in Japan, but it has turned into a mess of me not getting what was advertised and them being INCREDIBLY polite while asking me to understand their error that they have no intention of correcting. After several e-mails back and forth the e-mails have become sicky sweet politeness with a dash of condescension and still nothing is going to get done, so I give up.

Anyone have any ideas where I might me able to get the knee pads (not knee braces)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2019)

Other suggestions for knee protecoin in aikido would also be appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hard or soft?       and how do you like your straps done?  

Because any old sport knee pads should work.    or you might be able to venture to a mil surp shop and get some


Or if its appropriate you could get some trousers with internal/built in knee pads or a pocket to put some in.  Like 5.11 does for some.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2019)

Rat said:


> Hard or soft?       and how do you like your straps done?
> 
> Because any old sport knee pads should work.    or you might be able to venture to a mil surp shop and get some
> 
> ...



The one I purchased is soft and slides on like a knee sleeve


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 19, 2019)

Try searching for "knee pads for mud runs". Some of the results look like they'd be useful for Aikido, including some soft ones that slip on like a knee sleeve.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Try searching for "knee pads for mud runs". Some of the results look like they'd be useful for Aikido, including some soft ones that slip on like a knee sleeve.



You and the Hobbit are just BOUND and determined to get me to a mud run....aren't you 

Thanks I shall look


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 20, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> You and the Hobbit are just BOUND and determined to get me to a mud run....aren't you
> 
> Thanks I shall look


Any opportunity for subliminal suggestion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2019)

Asics wrestling knee sleeve with gel pad are great!

https://www.amazon.com/ASICS-Gel-sl...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583520382449905&psc=1


----------



## Brian King (Sep 20, 2019)

Knee Pad

Ikeda Sensei’s Aikido supply company called Bu Jin design out of Colorado.
His gear is good. He is as well. Heck of a nice guy and more than willing ‘to put on a white belt’ and explore. A VERY talented martial artists and instructor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 20, 2019)

Brian King said:


> Knee Pad
> 
> Ikeda Sensei’s Aikido supply company called Bu Jin design out of Colorado.
> His gear is good. He is as well. Heck of a nice guy and more than willing ‘to put on a white belt’ and explore. A VERY talented martial artists and instructor.


I’ve had good experiences with them - didn’t know they had knee pads. I had (probably still have, somewhere) a nice heavyweight dogi. And my hakama came from there, and has lasted far longer than I expected.


----------

